# Sewer Cleanout



## Chad Pasquini (Apr 27, 2015)

CRC, or CPC, looking for sewer cleanout within 2 feet of building, code section please, been all over CPC, and maybe overlooking it? I know it used to be there Right?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 27, 2015)

UPC 719.1

inside near the connection between the building drain and the building sewer or outside at the lower end on the building drain.

See the definition of "Building Drain" the building sewer begins 2 feet outside of the building wall.

Cleanout may not be required at that point if installed inside the building


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks mtlogcabin, so the cleanouts have to be readily accessible, so would under a front porch with 4 feet of headroom meet that definition? as I do not think the homeowner wants a 4 inch cover plate in his living room, if within the building. very helpful and thank you again, read it a couple of times but was just not seeing it


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 27, 2015)

I believe 707 only requires 18" of headroom for a cleanout. Could always have an access panle on the porch floor to make it easier for the Roto Rooter man


----------



## conarb (Apr 27, 2015)

Just out of curiosity we used to have to put a combination vent/clean-out a couple of feet outside the building, a small round aluminum cone, they didn't look attractive but served two purposes, whatever happened to that requirement and why was it dropped?  These low-flow toilets are just not working, we need more readily accessible clean outs.


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow dude, that guy & van are "real 70's"


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Apr 27, 2015)

I took down his number to give to homeowner


----------



## north star (Apr 27, 2015)

*& ~ ~ ~ &*



Chad,

See this link from the `13 CPC, Section 707 - Cleanouts.

*http://www.iapmo.org/2013%20California%20Plumbing%20Code/Chapter%2007.pdf*



*& ~ ~  ~ &*


----------



## ICE (Apr 27, 2015)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> Thanks mtlogcabin, so the cleanouts have to be readily accessible, so would under a front porch with 4 feet of headroom meet that definition? as I do not think the homeowner wants a 4 inch cover plate in his living room, if within the building. very helpful and thank you again, read it a couple of times but was just not seeing it


30" wide with 30" headroom.  That used to be the code....or maybe that was only in the ICE code.   My goodness, I have made more than one contractor dig a 30" wide trench providing 30" headroom under floor joists.  Well they had options and chose the trench as opposed to extending it out the foundation.  Why, I don't know but I quit wondering why a long time ago.  You know, I thought that they were crazy and they knew I was crazy.  Maybe they were Indians.



> 707.9 Clearance. Each cleanout in piping 2 inches (50mm) or less in size shall be so installed that there is a clearance
> 
> of not less than 12 inches (305 mm) in front of the
> 
> ...


18" headroom is not even close to enough,  What if fatboy has to make the trip?

Better yet, I can interrupt this to mean get it knee high outside the building.



> 707.8 Access. Each cleanout, unless installed under anapproved cover plate, shall be above grade, readily accessible,
> 
> and so located as to serve the purpose for which it is
> 
> intended.


----------

